# Fonts for hat embroidery



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello All - 

I am trying to get a font that will stitch out thin on the back of a hat above the adjustable straps. I've tried every version of Arial that I can think of and it all looks like it has been BOLDED. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's hard to get a thin font embroidered. It's just the nature of embroidery. Try a running stitch.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

For very thin fonts, I use 60 weight thread, a thinner needle (can't remember the size) and increase the density.


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Joe and Ted! 

I'm learning! I've learned that you can't go to small, and now, you can't go to thin, but I have had some hats done for me before and the embroidery is thin and that was what I was trying to replicate.

I'll try your suggestions...

? for both of you, how much experimenting and how long did it take you to be confident enough to start selling it?

Thanks,
S


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Trust me, I have a big pile of 'failures' that we use for testing designs on... Don't throw out the bad ones, you can always use the fabric to test out the next new design on


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You don't mention what software you are using to create the lettering with. That might make a difference too.

I use Embird and when I need a small readable font, I use Arial Narrow.


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a font that came with our software (Ethos) called Arial 5mm. Works GREAT


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

tfalk said:


> Trust me, I have a big pile of 'failures' that we use for testing designs on... Don't throw out the bad ones, you can always use the fabric to test out the next new design on


LMAO! I have compiled quite a few hats and then have filled them all up with new trial stuff....i'm sure shirts will be next. I still have a huge box of screen printed shirts that I messed up as I was learning that too! 

S


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

irish said:


> You don't mention what software you are using to create the lettering with. That might make a difference too.
> 
> I use Embird and when I need a small readable font, I use Arial Narrow.


I've got an SWF 15 color machine and then I use Wings software to create everything with.

I am still having an issue with finding the right size the graphic or lettering should be as I create it in the software....

S


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

ON another note...if you have time - I need to do some visors, I've tried one and I put it on my hat frame and it moved alot - could be that the design is just too big, could also be that I'm hooping it the wrong way? Any insight into visor sewing?

S


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

snice00 said:


> Hello All -
> 
> I am trying to get a font that will stitch out thin on the back of a hat above the adjustable straps. I've tried every version of Arial that I can think of and it all looks like it has been BOLDED. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


When I do thin lettering I never go below 1mm on the stitch width. On a cap I might even say 1.5 as the narrowest stitch because you will be going over a seam.


----------



## beembroidery (Jul 22, 2010)

snice00 said:


> ON another note...if you have time - I need to do some visors, I've tried one and I put it on my hat frame and it moved alot - could be that the design is just too big, could also be that I'm hooping it the wrong way? Any insight into visor sewing?
> 
> S


Are you using the clips to hold the visor in place like you do with the caps? I think visors are easier to do than caps myself.


----------



## snice00 (Mar 4, 2010)

beembroidery said:


> Are you using the clips to hold the visor in place like you do with the caps? I think visors are easier to do than caps myself.



Yes, using the clips...I wonder if my design is just too big...


----------

